# MMA Gym in Glendale, Arizona



## Dfresh (Nov 28, 2006)

Check out www.myspace.com/newerasportstraining to view picture of our facility.  UFC Veterans Joe "Diesel" Riggs and Edwin "Bam Bam" Dewees are lead instructors.  Mario Francis who held mits for Roy Jones Jr. for 10 years provides stand-up expertise.  Contact GM Doug Fox for more details at dfox@jostescompanies.com


----------

